# Plow for persoanl use. 04 F250 (newbie)



## sportscar (Nov 23, 2007)

*Plow for personal use. 04 F250 (newbie)*

Hi, I did a search and still need to ask.

I have an 04 F250 SuperCab 4x4 V10 with "plow prep" for pulling my trailer. I am considering a plow set-up for doing about three typical suburban driveways. I live near the Boston coast so we do get some good dumpings of heavy wet and deep snow. I am looking basically for the minimum set-up that I can use on the truck. I know the "homesteader" is not for my truck. Looking to the future I may pick up a couple more driveways for $$, but don't have the time for doing it as a business.

I know there are many with different favorite set-ups! I have been looking at a Fisher 7.6 RD series, but the options confuse me! Suggestions ?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

As long as you are only doing a few drives and no commercial that would be a good choice, however your truck should be able to handle the larger 8' with no problem. Also as you will be doing drives, I would look into Snowway plows as they have down pressure for backdragging drives, it would save you alot of time.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The key is when you said you might pick up more in the future. While you could "get by" with a smaller plow for your driveay, it would be insufficient for any commercial plowing. For your truck configuration, I'd say even an 8' might not be enough - I think I'd go 8'6" and get a V-plow. It might seem like overkill now, but any decent plow lasts many years. You'd be kicking yourself when you're stuck with that 7'6" plow that is WAY too small for that F250. If you don't want to put out the money for the bigger plow, make the decision NOW that you're going to stick with just your own driveay.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Mick;596946 said:


> The key is when you said you might pick up more in the future. While you could "get by" with a smaller plow for your driveay, it would be insufficient for any commercial plowing. For your truck configuration, I'd say even an 8' might not be enough - I think I'd go 8'6" and get a V-plow. It might seem like overkill now, but any decent plow lasts many years. You'd be kicking yourself when you're stuck with that 7'6" plow that is WAY too small for that F250. If you don't want to put out the money for the bigger plow, make the decision NOW that you're going to stick with just your own driveay.


X 2, Yea!!!!, What Mick said!.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

what mick said X 3 , plus a little edit. 

theres no need to go all the way up the pole to a Vee blade... If you start getting that type of business then you can always sell and buy another. your income at that point should support that. Over spending leads to being tight in other areas... and for the most part a regualar straight blade will do just fine

i would go 8 foot or larger so your not driving in the snow , around turns. the days of the 7.5 as the "pick up truck standard size" .... i think has changed to 8.5, at least if your a pro. 8 foot is nice because you can still go thru bank drive thus, and it doesnt make driving around all that different. 8.5 now your gettin gup there... suddenly making those turns can get harder

i wouldnt go with a homesteader. its too small for your truck. think about this... i know your only plowing small things, and you will be carefull... but do you hit a small nail with a big hammer? there is a reason. you might have so much momentum , with a large truck , that the small framed plow, might not take too many good hits... i know we all want our plows to be the weak link, but theres a fine line. I don tknow the cost, but i wouldnt think a "standard" modle would be that much more... or look used. i dont think you need to go with a Pro style.,,, but that homesteader is pretty small , and looks weak.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

with the truck set up you have i would go with a 8 foot plow. your going to be happy with it. its not 2 big or 2 small. go with a nice 8 foot minute mount setup. your going to be very happy


----------



## sportscar (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I was just looking at the Meyer site. I like the EZ mount Plus with an 8ft blade. Sound like a good choice?

I will only be doing my driveway, about 20x60, the old guy next door, about 20X15, and occasionally my sisters, about 20x20. If I do any others it will be a "Hey you want me to clear that out for you for $$$"., i.e. no "contract" work. 

My house is in a spot that gets some heavy banks for the city plows. . I have a nice Ariens snow blower, but it takes me 2 hours to get the 2 driveways done...while I look at my nice big truck sitting there with a nice warm cab......You get the idea


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Tou should get an 8' Minute Mount 2 Fisher. 7.5' is realy to small for your truck 7.5' is for half tons. But if you decide to plow alot of drive ways the 8.5' V plow Minute Mount 2 Fisher is the way to go it will make clean up much faster but it cost more than $5000 so you will need alot of drive ways for it to pay for its self. Boss also makes a good plow but make shure you get one with a trip edge. Don't get a Myer, Diamond, or Blizzard there all cheaply made.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

mercer_me;597565 said:


> Tou should get an 8' Minute Mount 2 Fisher. 7.5' is realy to small for your truck 7.5' is for half tons. But if you decide to plow alot of drive ways the 8.5' V plow Minute Mount 2 Fisher is the way to go it will make clean up much faster but it cost more than $5000 so you will need alot of drive ways for it to pay for its self. Boss also makes a good plow but make shure you get one with a trip edge. * Don't get a Myer, Diamond, or Blizzard there all cheaply made*.


What planet are you on? It's ok to have an opinion but to blatantly cut down sponsors?:realmad: and call there products "cheaply made" 

Tact ya ought to try it!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Boss 8' Super Duty Straight Blade..


----------



## sportscar (Nov 23, 2007)

OK, I am leaning towards the Fisher 8' HD. The MinuteMount2 looks like a nice piece, There is a big dealer about 3 miles away, which helps. Now, if I can get over the sticker shock! Any info on if I need to change my insurance on my truck (Mass)? I will not be doing any hired work, I don't have the time and it just doesn't seam worth the hassle, time saving is one of the biggest factors "pushing"  me towards this..

Any other words of advice for a total newbie?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mercer_me;597565 said:


> Tou should get an 8' Minute Mount 2 Fisher. 7.5' is realy to small for your truck 7.5' is for half tons. But if you decide to plow alot of drive ways the 8.5' V plow Minute Mount 2 Fisher is the way to go it will make clean up much faster but it cost more than $5000 so you will need alot of drive ways for it to pay for its self. Boss also makes a good plow but make shure you get one with a trip edge. Don't get a Myer, Diamond, or Blizzard there all cheaply made.


In a month you've gone from asking advice about a purchasing a snowbear to being an expert on plow selection. Do you have any experance with any plow beside the one on your ATV? Have you bought a plow for your ranger yet?

The supercab requires at least an 8 foot blade particularly if you have a long bed. Snoway, fisher western, ddizzard, and Boss all make good plows that would work on your truck, a conventant dealer with a good parts inventory is just as important as the color and name brand on the unit.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

sportscar;598119 said:


> Any other words of advice for a total newbie?


Check with your insurance agent for the insurance needed. It will depend mainly on your state and the insurance company you're with. You need what's called Commercial Vehicle and General Liability insurance. Two different coverages and and two seperate policies (may be combined in one binder, thoguh). If you now have a Personal Use policy (regular car/truck insurance) and you're told that it will cover plowing other than on property you OWN OR RENT, have the agent show you on the policy where it says that or GET IT IN WRITING. Some insurance companies do not offer the appropriate insurance but don't want to lose your business. They will tell you what you want to hear. But when it comes time to put in a claim, it's not them who has to stand behind the policy. The Adjuster determines if you are covered or not. Personal Use insurance often does not cover a vehicle with a plow attached; although SOME allow the plow to be attached while driving directly to the nearest gas station and back.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Get an 8' and a pair of prowings. It literally takes a minute to put them on or take them off. If you have a tighter dive ditch them, bigger lot put them back on. Straight blades have less parts to break. Prowings help out alot if your trying to crumb up a lot, instead of chasing snowballs all night with just a straight blade.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

*BDavis*

If you do a quick search here for BDavis, Brian has a huge selection of like-new Fishers from light to full commercial duty Fisher plows. ALso, a big plus, he's in your neck of the woods in Ipswich. There's absolutely no reason to pay dealer prices for something that's basically new & a much more reasonable price. BDavis has a great reputation for good stuff


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;597565 said:


> Tou should get an 8' Minute Mount 2 Fisher. 7.5' is realy to small for your truck 7.5' is for half tons. But if you decide to plow alot of drive ways the 8.5' V plow Minute Mount 2 Fisher is the way to go it will make clean up much faster but it cost more than $5000 so you will need alot of drive ways for it to pay for its self. Boss also makes a good plow but make shure you get one with a trip edge. Don't get a Myer, Diamond, or Blizzard there all cheaply made.


Dang, wish I would have checked with you before I bought my Blizzards. 3 years ago I had a mixture of Fisher, Boss and a Blizzard. Now all my smaller trucks are outfitted with Blizzards and I find out today they are cheaply made. So I bought 7 plows that are junk.

CRAP, should have checked with an expert.

Care to back this statement with some first hand experience? Maybe you have owned 1 or several of each of these brands and have this knowledge based on ownership?



basher;598125 said:


> In a month you've gone from asking advice about a purchasing a snowbear to being an expert on plow selection. Do you have any experance with any plow beside the one on your ATV? Have you bought a plow for your ranger yet?
> 
> The supercab requires at least an 8 foot blade particularly if you have a long bed. Snoway, fisher western, ddizzard, and Boss all make good plows that would work on your truck, a conventant dealer with a good parts inventory is just as important as the color and name brand on the unit.


Yeah, but what the heck do you know? xysport


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd like to touch apon both the size and insurance questoins... As far as size for your super duty, I'd go with an 8'. At least with the 8' your safe in driveways and if you wanted to pick up an account or two commercially, you wouldn't be driving over the snow you plow. As I am from MASS as well and am friendly with my insurance agent (she's a close friends mother), she signed me up for some coverage that didn't cost more than 25 bucks for the year. She told me that I was covered for any and all property that I decided to plow. She wouldn't steer me wrong as she has nothing to gain for screwing me. If I were you, I would definitely talk to your insurance company and tell them exactly what you plan to do. You want to make sure your covered. What part of MASS are you from Sportscar?

Oh yeah, I am not going to bad talk any of the polow manufacturers as they are probably ALL decent. With my next truck though, I am probably going to go with a Western or Fisher not for reputation but because they are the only dealers around my area.

goodluck.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

ChevKid03;599159 said:


> ... she signed me up for some coverage that didn't cost more than 25 bucks for the year. She told me that I was covered for any and all property that I decided to plow. ....


 $25 bucks for a Commercial Vehicle and General Liability policy (ies)? To cover any and all property...? Residential, Commercial and Municipal? Are you kidding? What company? State Farm?


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mick;599194 said:


> $25 bucks for a Commercial Vehicle and General Liability policy (ies)? To cover any and all property...? Residential, Commercial and Municipal? Are you kidding? What company? State Farm?


No, I'm sorry, it was for residential. It would cover me if I were to back into a garage, take out a fence, car etc.. It was for Commerce insurance.


----------



## sportscar (Nov 23, 2007)

My Agent said around $75/year for "personal use" on my truck.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

ChevKid03;599331 said:


> No, I'm sorry, it was for residential. It would cover me if I were to back into a garage, take out a fence, car etc.. It was for Commerce insurance.


What is "Commerce" insurance. Is that the name of the company?

SPORTSCAR - Personal Use insurance is not for plowing snow. You need a "Commercial Vehicle" policy.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

mercer_me;597565 said:


> Tou should get an 8' Minute Mount 2 Fisher. 7.5' is realy to small for your truck 7.5' is for half tons. But if you decide to plow alot of drive ways the 8.5' V plow Minute Mount 2 Fisher is the way to go it will make clean up much faster but it cost more than $5000 so you will need alot of drive ways for it to pay for its self. Boss also makes a good plow but make shure you get one with a trip edge. Don't get a Myer, Diamond, or Blizzard there all cheaply made.


my meyer is a beast...... it worked great in the 11 hours i got to use itprsport


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mick;599387 said:


> SPORTSCAR - Personal Use insurance is not for plowing snow. You need a "Commercial Vehicle" policy.


even if your only doing your own driveway?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

iceyman;599420 said:


> even if your only doing your own driveway?


You don't need ANY insurance if you're plowing your own driveway. You're not on a public way. Are you going to sue yourself?


----------



## sportscar (Nov 23, 2007)

Mick;599426 said:


> You don't need ANY insurance if you're plowing your own driveway. You're not on a public way. Are you going to sue yourself?


LOL... I assume it covers me if I rip open somebody's car with the plow mounted and/or covers the value of the plow for a total loss of the truck (crash/stolen). I have to go to the agent for other matters and will get the details then. I have decided not to do any for hire work....although the old guy next door insists on "giving something for my troubles"


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If you're on your own property and damage someone else's property (ie: car) your HOMEOWNER'S insurance would be used. If you're a renter, the person whose car got damaged could place a claim against the OWNER - even if it was the RENTER who damaged it. The owner would then likely go after his renter.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

If your still looking for a plow for your Ford Super Duty, I have a real nice 8' Meyer with a C-8 blade. It is Meyers version of the Minute Mout, I have everything you will need to install it on your truck, the WHOLE PACKAGE, includes all the wiring harnesses, light modules, touch pad control, headlamp adapters, and Frame Brackets $2900,

I can install for an extra fee, I'm one hour west of Boston right off the Mass Pike

Jay

508 753 6617

































http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d105/Yumhaha/MeyerC-8MDIIPlusWiringandMounts003.jpg


----------

